# Tất tần tật bí quyết tô son lì cực mướt, lên màu chuẩn cho quý cô công sở



## mai lan (8/6/18)

Bạn có từng gặp những vấn đề như đánh son lên môi bị nhanh trôi, khô môi, màu son bị lem, bong tróc da môi…
Bạn hoàn toàn có thể khắc phục những lỗi trên bằng những cách đơn giản sau:




_Cách tô son môi chuẩn không cần chỉnh _​
*Bước 1 : Thường xuyên tẩy da chết cho môi*
Tẩy da chết là bước cần thiết để làm sạch môi và đánh bay những tế bào chết gây lên hiện tượng môi nứt nẻ, bong vảy mất thẩm mỹ.

Tẩy da chết bằng công thức đơn giản với vaseline, mật ong, đường hoặc các hỗn hợp có sẵn trên thị trường sẽ đem lại cho bạn đôi môi bóng mướt, khỏe mạnh và mịn màng.

* Bước 2: Bôi son dưỡng ẩm trước khi đánh các loại son màu, son lỳ:*
Để bảo vệ cho đôi môi của mình bạn nên dùng son dưỡng hoặc dưỡng ẩm cho môi trước khi đánh các loại son khác - tránh tiếp xúc son màu lên môi, gây hại cho môi, về lâu về dài sẽ khiến môi bị thâm và nhợt nhạt. Hơn nữa khi thoa son dưỡng trước khi đánh son lỳ thì khi đánh son lỳ đè lên sẽ dễ dàng hơn do môi không còn bị khô nữa.

*Bước 3: Sử dụng che khuyết điểm cho môi*
Một lớp kem nền cho môi hoặc đôi khi chỉ cần là kem nền cho da mặt cũng sẽ là 1 bước cần thiết để màu son của bạn lên màu chính xác và đẹp hơn. Chúng che giấu khuyết điểm, đồng thời, tạo sự nên những mảng màu tuyệt vời khi tô son. Hãy kết hợp che khuyết điểm, cho dù bạn chọn đỏ tươi, hồng sặc sỡ, hay thậm chí là nude nhẹ với son lì.

*Bước 4: Kẻ viền môi*
Hãy định hình môi bằng một cây chì cùng màu với màu son bạn định dùng. Điều này giúp bạn có một lớp son chuẩn chỉnh, đường nét môi sắc sảo và tránh bị lem màu son.




_Các bước tô son môi cho đôi môi mướt, mềm, mịn_
​*Bước 5: Đánh son hai lần*
Đánh son hai lần, phương pháp này sẽ giúp bạn kéo dài độ bền và màu sắc trên môi trong thời gian dài. To son xong xuôi, bạn chuẩn bị một miếng khăn giấy và thấm đều trên toàn bộ bề mặt của môi. Tiếp đó, bạn thoa thêm một lớp son lên môi. Cách làm này được các quý cô áp dụng giúp môi của bạn trở nên sắc nét, mềm mại và bền màu đến không ngờ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

